# blizzard verarscht 2 klassen



## koepj (17. Juli 2008)

Ungefähr so wie mein Titel heißt habe ich mich heute Mittag gefühlt. 
Alles begann ganz normal ,als ich mit meinem ,mittlerweile 52er, Jäger in der Brennende Steppe zu Questen begann. Also ich nahm mir dort ein paar Quest vor wie zB. das Quest vo man die Drachen aus der Brennende Steppe killen muss. Ich lief herum bis ich die Drachen gefunden hatte und begann so gleich mein pet drauf zu schicken, wartete wie immer ein paar sekunden ( max. 7 sek.)  und begann wie immer mit "Automatischer Schuss" danach folgden die verschiedenen Zauber, doch als ich aufeinmal zu dem Zauber "Gezieleter Schuß" und ,wie immer einen Crit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , kamm der Mob aufeinmal auf mich zugeflogen. Ok dachte ich kann mal geschehen: also " Totstellen"- Pet aggro und weiter machen, bis enlich Bäng Mob tot. Ouf erstmal etwas trinken und essen. Dann loote ich das Teil noch schnell, wobei ich endlich mal Glück hatte und er dropte [Lordrechelm]  und weiter ging es zum nächsten mob. Also das ganze normal von vorne bis aufeinmal ein 2.ter Mob angelaufen kam, allerdings hatte ich jetzt ein problem da mir das gleiche Missgeschick wie vorhin normal unterlaufen ist, konnte ich "totstellen" nicht mehr benutzen. Auch meine Eisfalle zeigte leider keine Wirkung und so kam es, dass ich starb..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also Geist freigeben und zur Leiche zurück. Beim Geistheiler begegnete ich einem Hexenmeister dem das gleiche geschehen ist. Also wider zur Leiche zurücke und wiederbeleben.... Aber als mir das gleiche keine 2 minuten wieder geschen ist fing ich an wütend zu werden. Beim Geistheiler wieder 2 Hexenmeister darunter auch der gleiche von vorher. Alo wider Wiederbeleben und wiedr mob angreifen und so weiter......... Doch nachdem ich insgesamt weitere 6 mal e gestorben bin wurde ich wütend. Ichfragte den hexenmeister der auch fast immer wenn ich Tod war beim Geistheiler war. Der antwortete mir doch tatsächlich, dass auch er probleme mit der aggro hatte. 

Nun frage ich euch ob ihr glaubt ob das sein kann? Macht Blizzard das wirklich um die beiden beliebtesten Klassen zu verarschen ? 

In guten Grüßen 

euer lieber straza


PS: An alle Jäger und Hexenmeister dadraussen ich habe eine Idee wenn jeder ein Ticket schreibt wenn ihm das passiert dann geben die GM's vielaicht auf und beim näschten Patch bekommen wir unsere aggro wieder^^^!!!!!!!


----------



## Struppistrap (17. Juli 2008)

also deine Lebensgeschichte ist ja wirklich ganz wunderbar.
Ich hab nix mitbekommen, aber wenn du dich bei nem Gezielten Schuss crit darüber wunderst, dann tu das^^

Ich empfehle : Omen. Dürfte solche vorkommnisse vermeiden.


----------



## Reexxaar (17. Juli 2008)

Was soll das mit verarschen zu tun haben??

glaubst du nach 7 sek hält dein pet die aggro wenn du wie wild auf den mob ballerst??

ich selber habe einen 70er Hexer und ich kannte das problem überhaupt nicht das ich die aufmersamkeit vom mob gekriegt habe. entweder hast du falsche geskillt oder learn to play


----------



## Gothor (17. Juli 2008)

Spott aktivieren?


----------



## Lillyan (17. Juli 2008)

Jaja... ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß die GMs nichts besseres zu tun haben als unsichtbar im kreis um euch rumzustehen und euch auszulachen, weil sie euch so schön verarscht haben...

Und das war ironisch gemeint, bevor es noch zu Missverständnissen kommt.


----------



## Arikros (17. Juli 2008)

Reexxaar schrieb:


> Was soll das mit verarschen zu tun haben??
> 
> glaubst du nach 7 sek hält dein pet die aggro wenn du wie wild auf den mob ballerst??
> 
> ich selber habe einen 70er Hexer und ich kannte das problem überhaupt nicht das ich die aufmersamkeit vom mob gekriegt habe. entweder hast du falsche geskillt oder learn to play



Mein Kumpel ist Jäger, bei dem läuft das meistens so^^


----------



## Mace (17. Juli 2008)

die klassen die am leichtesten zu lvln sind und er bekommt es nicht gebacken...andere klassen haben die ganze zeit aggro und kein vieh was sie die ganze zeit schützt und wenn du nicht mal mit 2 mobs klar kommst haste was falsch gemacht


----------



## Sorzzara (17. Juli 2008)

Ähhhm, lol?

Wenn ich auf den Mob voll draufhalte hält mein Pet auch keine 6 Sekunden lang die Aggro...nach nem Crit is erstmal Sendepause Meister =)
Sollte eigentlich jeder Hunter wissen...und wenn dein Hexerfreund dasselbe Problem hatte dann gehört er wohl zu der Art von Spezialisten, die mit einer Destroskillung leveln, und Captain blaue Wolke genau ne Halbe Sekunde Zeit lassen, bevor sie den ersten SB in den Mobbel schmettern.

Aggromanagement mit dem eigenen Pet nennt man S-P-I-E-L-S-K-I-L-L und wenn du den nicht aufbringst ... naja es gibt 1. immer noch Schurken, und 2. Es gibt immer noch Tetris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




trotzdem 2/10 weil ich lachen musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackLionZ (17. Juli 2008)

Ok, ich bin ja normal nich so einer, aber ich kanns mir diesmal wirklich nicht verkneifen...

Learn

2

play...

So, wie du das schilderst ist das einfach wie Reexxaar schon sagte. Aggromanagement ist auch beim (Jäger)pet erforderlich. 

Aber irgendwie war mir das auch klar, dass Jäger und Hexer gleich einen am Hut kriegen wenn sie mal nen Mini-Nerf erhalten.... -.-



_Tante Edith sagt: Habe jetzt nicht auf diene Skillung geguckt, aber vielleicht solltest auch mal auf Beastmaster skillen... könnte vieles erleichtern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## haaner (17. Juli 2008)

ach da sis doch einfach nur mehr als lächerlich... anch JEDEM patch kommt dieses gerücht auf!!
und an was liegts? die leute ebschweren sich einfach gerne und beherrschen ihre klasse nach dem patch genausowenig wie vorher!

ich bin jäger seit mitlerweile 1 1/2 jahren und es hat sich echt mal GARNICHTS geändert an der aggro des pets... klar.. blizzard schreibt nur jede kleinigkeit in die patchlogs.. NUR die reduzierte jägerpetaggro nicht.. wie bei jedem patch.. wenn man "eurem gefühl" glauben schenkt dann wäre es mittlerweile so, dass pets einfach nur wie haustiere zum spass da wären, da in de kA.. geschätzen 15 patres seit BC immer wieder die petaggro reduziert wurde.. blablabla... ich sags nicht gerne aber learn to play!


----------



## ReWahn (17. Juli 2008)

Es hat sich diesbezüglich NICHTS verändert. zumindest bei meiner 66er hexe... petaggro zu klauen is blöd, ja, aber wenn du omen hättest würde dir das nicht passieren... btw: gezielter schuss? das is als wür ich als hexer dem gedotteten mob noch nen shadowbolt reinwürgen... wenn der auch noch krittet is aggro garantiert auf mir... da wunderst du dich drüber? Oo


----------



## TheNanc (17. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir deinen Eintrag 3-mal durchgelesen und kann deine Intension eigentlich nur erahnen. Denn wirklich zum Punkt kommst du nicht.
Das Pet des Jägers und vorallem das Pet des Hexers sind keine Tanks. Bei Mobs mit wenig HP klappt das sicherlich ganz gut, aber wen du wie beschrieben, einen Mob hast der ein wenig länger durchhaält, klaust du früher oder später deinem Pet die Aggro.
Liegt ned an Bliz sonder an Dir, besorg dir Omen dann wird alles gut.

Deine Umfrage habe und werde ich nicht beantworten.


Zu guter Letzt: ich bin ein Gegner von Rechtschreibflames, denn auch mir passieren viele Tipp fehler. Vergesse hier und da mal einen Buchstaben. Aber das was du schreibst ist eine Rüge Wert, denn das brennt förmlich in den Augen.


----------



## malue (17. Juli 2008)

Habe nen 70 Wl, wenn ich auf quel`danas daylIes mache binde ich 2- 3 mob an meinen lw,
ich kenne das prob nicht.
Vieleich mal nen anderes pet ausprobieren.


----------



## Midnighttalker (17. Juli 2008)

Komisch, ich hab keine Probleme...


----------



## IQman (17. Juli 2008)

Skill? L2P O:


----------



## Sempai02 (17. Juli 2008)

Meine Jägerpets halten schon seit dem Patch mit dem Sonnenbrunnen sehr schlecht Aggro,allen voran die ehenalige Aggrosau. Die Hexenmeisterpets sind dagegen heute genauso mieserabel beim Aggro halten wie schon vor Monaten. Zum Glück brauche ich aber beim Hexenmeister sowieso kein Pet für die Aggro.sondern nur den Wichtel als lebende Manabatterie.Damit habe ich von 60 auf 70 gelevelt,ohne jemals einen leeren Manatank zu haben. Und falls man Gegner mal nicht fürchten kann oder sollte,tankt man per Blutsauger. Gebrechen ist ab 60 beim Leveln mehr als Easymode.


----------



## Camô (17. Juli 2008)

Waren die Mobs zufällig im roten Levelbereich? Wenn nicht, dann sollten ganz besonders HM und Jäger keine Probleme mit mehreren Mobs haben. 

P.S. Ich hätte mich an deiner Stelle auch echt aufgeregt, wenn ich mit lvl 53 merken würde, dass ich weder Spiel noch Klasse beherrsche.

P.P.S. Ich lobe deinen Mut den buffed-Mitgliedern dein Unvermögen mitzuteilen und es nicht auf deinen Skill zu schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

Bei bisschen hartnäckigeren Gegnern mache ich ohnehin Ireeführung aufs Pet und wumm dann bisschen schaden raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klobaum (17. Juli 2008)

gebt mir ein M
gebt mir ein I
gebt mir ein M
gebt mir ein I 
gebt mir ein M
gebt mir ein I 

Wa heisst das? MIMIMI!!!
MIMIMI tätärääää tätäräää MIMIMI tätärää


----------



## Damatar (17. Juli 2008)

ich hab nen jäger un nie so probs gehabt, auser mit s3 da kann das beste pet nimmer halten bei den schaden


----------



## The Future (17. Juli 2008)

Als erstes es hatt sich nichts geändert als nächstes Jäger einer der beiden lieblingsklassen lol da kommt man aus dem lachen nicht raus beim hexer kann mans noch verstehen aber Jäger lol bestimmt sehr beliebt wenn jeder 2te noob Jäger spielt und son thread hier auf macht lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (17. Juli 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> also deine Lebensgeschichte ist ja wirklich ganz wunderbar.
> Ich hab nix mitbekommen, aber wenn du dich bei nem Gezielten Schuss crit darüber wunderst, dann tu das^^
> 
> Ich empfehle : Omen. Dürfte solche vorkommnisse vermeiden.



sign/das gleiche dachte ich mir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (17. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Als erstes es hatt sich nichts geändert als nächstes Jäger einer der beiden lieblingsklassen lol da kommt man aus dem lachen nicht raus beim hexer kann mans noch verstehen aber Jäger lol bestimmt sehr beliebt wenn jeder 2te noob Jäger spielt und son thread hier auf macht lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht hinter jeden jäger sitzt nen noob, also bitte


----------



## The Future (17. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> nicht hinter jeden jäger sitzt nen noob, also bitte



Mein Gildenmeister ist ein Jäger mein Freund spielt ein Jäger einen den ich in WoW kennengelernt habe spielt Jäger die können den Jäger blos es ist so das jeder 2te noob Jäger spielt habe nie behauptet das es nicht leute gibt die den Jäger nicht spielen können


----------



## klobaum (17. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> nicht hinter jeden jäger sitzt nen noob, also bitte



öhm doch?!


----------



## The Future (17. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> öhm doch?!



NEIN!!!


----------



## Plakner (17. Juli 2008)

Wenn dir dasselbe wieder und wieder passiert, zweifle ich doch stark an deiner Lernfähigkeit ;P
Dann nächstes Mal eben nicht 7 sondern 14 Sekunden antanken lassen
Spot beim Pet aktiviern hilft übrigens auch ;D


----------



## Damatar (17. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Mein Gildenmeister ist ein Jäger mein Freund spielt ein Jäger einen den ich in WoW kennengelernt habe spielt Jäger die können den Jäger blos es ist so das jeder 2te noob Jäger spielt habe nie behauptet das es nicht leute gibt die den Jäger nicht spielen können


dann entschuldige ich mich vielmalls


----------



## The Future (17. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> dann entschuldige ich mich vielmalls



Kein Problem blos mich regen die leute auf die eine Klasse schlecht machen weil die meisten meinen Jäger boom Jäger hahaha und kein plan haben von dem was sie tun und nen thread aufmachen mit wie spiele ich meinen jäger.


----------



## skunkie (17. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht einmal umskillen auf Beastmaster, du bist doch bestimmt auf Treffsicherheit geskillt. Dann würde dein Pet mehr Schaden machen, du allerdings weniger. Knurren hat dein Pet aber, oder?


----------



## The Future (17. Juli 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Vielleicht einmal umskillen auf Beastmaster, du bist doch bestimmt auf Treffsicherheit geskillt. Dann würde dein Pet mehr Schaden machen, du allerdings weniger.



Mein Freund ist auch auf Treffsicherheit geskillt und der hält super die aggro vieleicht kann er blos nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (17. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Kein Problem blos mich regen die leute auf die eine Klasse schlecht machen weil die meisten meinen Jäger boom Jäger hahaha und kein plan haben von dem was sie tun und nen thread aufmachen mit wie spiele ich meinen jäger.


ich weis hab zu genüge leute " meine zunft" erlebt wo ich dachte, man spielen die einen scheiß zusammen, diese entwickelung beobachte ich aber zunähmenst bei anderen klassen auch


----------



## Traklar (17. Juli 2008)

Hast du Spott aktiv? Bin auch Jäger und critte viel aber Aggro zieht mein Pet immernoch perfekt. Schon lange her das ich Aggro gezogen hab, außer mein Pet viel Tod um.


----------



## Damatar (17. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Mein Freund ist auch auf Treffsicherheit geskillt und der hält super die aggro vieleicht kann er blos nicht spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe den skill  hab ich uch gewählt


----------



## Soulii (17. Juli 2008)

koepj schrieb:


> Ungefähr so wie mein Titel heißt habe ich mich heute Mittag gefühlt.
> Alles begann ganz normal ,als ich mit meinem ,mittlerweile 52er, Jäger in der Brennende Steppe zu Questen begann. Also ich nahm mir dort ein paar Quest vor wie zB. das Quest vo man die Drachen aus der Brennende Steppe killen muss. Ich lief herum bis ich die Drachen gefunden hatte und begann so gleich mein pet drauf zu schicken, wartete wie immer ein paar sekunden ( max. 7 sek.)  und begann wie immer mit "Automatischer Schuss" danach folgden die verschiedenen Zauber, doch als ich aufeinmal zu dem Zauber "Gezieleter Schuß" und ,wie immer einen Crit
> 
> 
> ...




bitte bitte lösch deinen ebay char und lvl dir selber einen hoch , vielleicht kommt dann etwas skill bei rum


----------



## wowhunter (17. Juli 2008)

lol gezielter schuss deutet darauf hin das du mm geskillt bist was ziehmilch dumm zum lvln ist ^^

skill auf bm und skill "Einschüchtern" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sv hab ich noch nie geskillt würde sich aber lohnen durch das endtalent Bereitschaft is schonmal geil


----------



## lala.y0 (17. Juli 2008)

koepj schrieb:


> Ungefähr so wie mein Titel heißt habe ich mich heute Mittag gefühlt.
> Alles begann ganz normal ,als ich mit meinem ,mittlerweile 52er, Jäger in der Brennende Steppe zu Questen begann. Also ich nahm mir dort ein paar Quest vor wie zB. das Quest vo man die Drachen aus der Brennende Steppe killen muss. Ich lief herum bis ich die Drachen gefunden hatte und begann so gleich mein pet drauf zu schicken, wartete wie immer ein paar sekunden ( max. 7 sek.)  und begann wie immer mit "Automatischer Schuss" danach folgden die verschiedenen Zauber, doch als ich aufeinmal zu dem Zauber "Gezieleter Schuß" und ,wie immer einen Crit
> 
> 
> ...



Das soll kein Flame sein, aber mir fehlen die Antwortmöglichkeiten
[o] *Interessiert mich nicht*
und
[o] *Wayne?!*

Und außerdem, selbst wenn 50% aller Hunter und HMs in WoW Ticket schreiben, wirds nix bringen ;-)


----------



## Moriath (17. Juli 2008)

Lösch lieber den buffed-acc, so hart werden hier selten welche fertiggemacht^^


----------



## Busii (17. Juli 2008)

Learn to play your char =)


----------



## SixNight (17. Juli 2008)

Omen is your friend ;-)


----------



## Purgafox (17. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele ebenfalls Jäger und hab keine Probleme.  Von daher kann ich nur folgendes sagen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt8Q7Fsa_Vs

:-)


----------



## Xaranta (17. Juli 2008)

Also hab mich ja auch bisher zurückgehalten mit Post´s aber habe inzwischen nen Jäger und nen Hexer auf 70 und habe bei beiden noch nicht solche Probleme gehabt !

Und kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen 

 	Learn to play your char =)

Und Omen is bei Chars mit Begleiter wirklich wertvoll ^^


----------



## Eco_ (17. Juli 2008)

Schafft ihr es auch noch andere Beiträge abzugeben als "L2P" oder "Omen" ??

Zum Thema, ich kenn bis jetzt nur einen "Bugfix" welcher die Aggro von meinem Pet erheblich senkte, das war damals der Ebernurf...

2.4.2


> # Boar Charge: This ability will no longer make Growl cast immediately after it generates excessive threat.
> # The pet ability Growl will no longer scale with pet Attack Power and now scales with the hunter’s Attack Power.



Zu Deutsch


> # Eberangriff: Diese Fähigkeit lässt "Knurren" nun nicht länger direkt nach der Erzeugung außergewöhnlicher Bedrohung wirken.
> # Die Begleiterfähigkeit 'Knurren' wird nicht mehr basierend auf der Angriffskraft des Begleiters, sondern auf der Angriffskraft des Jägers skalieren.



Hatte zum Leveln und auch zum Questen immer mein Schwein dabei, dabei konnte man teilweise mehr als 4k aggro über der "Aggroschwelle" vom Pet liegen ohne Aggro zu ziehen, war schon sehr angenehm und der Mob war meist tot als er mich anvisierte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War warscheinlich der entscheidenste Grund warum ich ne Sau genommen hab..

mfg
Eco


----------



## Topsecret (17. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele einen 69er Hexenmeister, und konnte jetzt nach 3 Stunden Nagrand, und tausenden Mobs keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Mein Mob hält die Aggro genauso wie vorher auch.
wenn ich natürlich nur mit Seelenfeuer draufhalte, schaffts mein Pet auch nicht die Aggro zu halten.

Gruß


----------



## havelok (17. Juli 2008)

also ich schreib hier nie - NIE!
aber wenn ich so nen quatsch lese, kommt mir die galle hoch und es juckt mich in den fingern.

1. ja es ist wahr, daß ein grossteil aller jäger nicht die geringste ahnung hat! 
    (ich muss es wissen ich spiel selber einen^^)
2. wer mit seinem pet tanken will sucht sich A: vielleicht ein vieh, daß zum tanken geeignet ist und B: eine skillung die es dem parasitenbiotop ein wenig einfacher macht, die aggro zu halten.
3. die fähigkeit "knurren" sollte man spätestens auf level 50 gefunden haben!
4. wenn du sagen willst:"hilfe ich versteh das spiel nicht und wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr es mir erklären könntet!" dann nenn den thread so damit wir wissen woran wir sind und deinen geistigen dünnsch... nicht fälschlicherweise für nen interessanten beitrag halten.

....puh...schon viel besser jetzt...


----------



## hiddi (17. Juli 2008)

mimimimi?
ne echt ma l2play your char!
es hat sich damit nicht verändert mit dem aggro halten seit dem patch ;D

btw : die arme Jägerklasse... ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine ~.~


----------



## Fumacilla (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Bei bisschen hartnäckigeren Gegnern mache ich ohnehin Ireeführung aufs Pet und wumm dann bisschen schaden raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie lange spielst du deinen jäger schon und mit welchem skill? marksman habens zb schwer wenn sie sich aufs pet verlassen!

Ich bin BM und habe alles beim pet aus ausser Knurren. so kann es öfter knurren dank mehr fokus... das war punkt 1.

punkt 2. ausser totstellen und deiner falle hast auch noch ....schlagmichtot.... diesen haudraufschlag welcher die aggro reduziert! dazu kommt ne kniehsehne und dein erschütternder. 

ergo: es gibt viele möglichkeiten sich die mobs vom leibe zu halten... btw: ich hab mim marksmanship von 65 auf 70 gelevelt... mit ner etwas anderen und umständlichern spielweise geht sogar das =)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. Juli 2008)

hm, ich schlage mit meinem heil priester meistens auf 3 mobs auf einmal ein und sterbe nicht, oder sonst was (im schattenmondtal). keine ahnung was der te falsch macht.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (17. Juli 2008)

also bei hexern ist das jetz nicht so das problem weil (selbst wenn man mit destro skillung lvlt) man ja immer noch fears usw hat... und leerwandler ist ein recht guter tank in verbindung mit omen und auch kein problem falls der hexer aggro ziehen sollte dank fear... aba nya hunter haben wohl einfach die arschkarte gezogen oder keinen skill xD


----------



## mofsens (17. Juli 2008)

hiddi schrieb:


> mimimimi?
> ne echt ma l2play your char!
> es hat sich damit nicht verändert mit dem aggro halten seit dem patch ;D
> 
> btw : die arme Jägerklasse... ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine ~.~



die arme community, die sachen lesen muss von leuten, die nur phrasendreschen un sachen posten die vorher schon x-mal genannt wurden...
... ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine ~.~


----------



## Nekramcruun (17. Juli 2008)

also was das aggro halten vom pet angeht muss ich sagen daß ich da auch schon sehr unterschiedliche erfahrungen gemacht habe.ich hatte schon pets die fast immer die aggro gehalten haben...andere hatten hier und da mal aussetzer aber was solls?wenn man den jäger beherrscht sollte auch das kein problem sein.wie schon einer vor mir sagte sollten 2 mobs als jäger kein problem sein selbst mit einem pet das die aggro nicht so gut hält.
nach meiner erfahrung sind als jäger 2 bis 3 mobs kein thema wenn die nicht gerade elite sind oder 2 bis 3 level höher als du und wenn die ein paar level niedriger sind schafft man auch 5 oder 6 mobs locker.
ich würde sagen pack dein pet mal in den stall und hol dir ein neues und versuch dann ob das besser ist und sonst üb mal ein wenig und lern deine klasse besser zu spielen.

ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Stress0056 (17. Juli 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Jaja... ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß die GMs nichts besseres zu tun haben als unsichtbar im kreis um euch rumzustehen und euch auszulachen, weil sie euch so schön verarscht haben...
> 
> Und das war ironisch gemeint, bevor es noch zu Missverständnissen kommt.


LOL XD


----------



## Nekramcruun (17. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> wie lange spielst du deinen jäger schon und mit welchem skill? marksman habens zb schwer wenn sie sich aufs pet verlassen!
> 
> Ich bin BM und habe alles beim pet aus ausser Knurren. so kann es öfter knurren dank mehr fokus... das war punkt 1.
> 
> ...



kniesehne? ich glaub das sind krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du meinst wohl zurechtstutzen oder?


----------



## MadSquare (17. Juli 2008)

Hunter:
- du kannst es ohne pet machen
- du kannst es dein pet alleine machen lassen
- normalerweise hast du beides

doppelt gesichert also, wie schaffst du es zu sterben wenn ein mob auf dir rumhaut? du trägst schwere rüstung. Probier mal es zu kiten. Oder schluck einfach mal nen Heiltrank.


----------



## Fratley (17. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ich bin BM und habe alles beim pet aus ausser Knurren. so kann es öfter knurren dank mehr fokus... das war punkt 1.



Du bist BM, hast also eine abartige Fokusregeneration bei deinem Viech, und lässt es als einziges einen Skill benutzen, der 15 Focus braucht und 5 Sekunden Abklingzeit hat?
Leuchtet ein.



Fumacilla schrieb:


> diesen haudraufschlag welcher die aggro reduziert!



Rückzug? Den kann man getrost von der Leiste nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE: Spar dir einfach solche Späße wie den Gezielten Schuss. Der macht beim Leveln nun wirklich garkeinen Sinn sondern verholzt nur sinnlos Mana für Schaden, den du in der Castzeit auch mit Autoschüssen hinbekommen hättest.


----------



## YasoNRX (17. Juli 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> kniesehne? ich glaub das sind krieger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja er meint zurechtstutzen, er spielt vllt nen krieger oder macht pvp gegen krieger ^^

naja der Te ist bissl noobig fragt doch einfach ein GM wenn das dir nicht passt und fragt ihn ob wirklich die aggro reduziert wurde, statt hier einen thread aufzumachen habe auch ein jäger bei dem das pet aggro gut halten kann ich schiess bevor pet dran kommt


----------



## DeThLeFf (17. Juli 2008)

Also ehrlich gesagt versteh ich nciht, wie das sein kann...

Ich habe nen Jäger auf 70 gespielt (BM) und hatte fast nie Probleme mit der Aggro.

Auch 5 Mobs waren kein Problem auf gleichen lvl, 3 auf dem pet, einer in der Eisfalle, einer kloppt auf dir rum, fertig.
Man hat ja totstellen und Einschüchterung, mehr braucht man nicht, um einfach und angenehm zu lvln.


Also dein problem ist für mich gänzlich unverständlich.


----------



## CRUSH111 (17. Juli 2008)

Also das mit der aggro awr für mich eig nie so das Problem.Ich hab früher nen Mm-Hunter gespielt und hab beim lvn die mobs ohnehin meistens gekillt bevor die bei mir waren und hab nich immer pet tanken lassen .


----------



## Fumacilla (17. Juli 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> kniesehne? ich glaub das sind krieger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jajajaja... ich habs nich mit meinem gedächtniss.. solange jeder weiss was gemeint is =)



Fratley schrieb:


> Du bist BM, hast also eine abartige Fokusregeneration bei deinem Viech, und lässt es als einziges einen Skill benutzen, der 15 Focus braucht und 5 Sekunden Abklingzeit hat?
> Leuchtet ein.
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig die Focus regeneration is abartig, ma abgesehn davon das ich sprint nich mit einrechne mach ich das lediglich als vorsichtsmaßnahme... oder ich hab mich zusehr an meinem MM gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und rückzug hat immer jut bei mir gefunzt...


----------



## Aratosao (17. Juli 2008)

koepj schrieb:


> Ungefähr so wie mein Titel heißt habe ich mich heute Mittag gefühlt.
> Alles begann ganz normal ,als ich mit meinem ,mittlerweile 52er, Jäger in der Brennende Steppe zu Questen begann. Also ich nahm mir dort ein paar Quest vor wie zB. das Quest vo man die Drachen aus der Brennende Steppe killen muss. Ich lief herum bis ich die Drachen gefunden hatte und begann so gleich mein pet drauf zu schicken, wartete wie immer ein paar sekunden ( max. 7 sek.)  und begann wie immer mit "Automatischer Schuss" danach folgden die verschiedenen Zauber, doch als ich aufeinmal zu dem Zauber "Gezieleter Schuß" und ,wie immer einen Crit
> 
> 
> ...



Verarschen? Ich nenne das einfach so: Dir fehlen Addonst ... Hohl dir omen und fertig...Vote 4/close


----------



## Nachtmeistee (17. Juli 2008)

mimimimimimimi. Wieder eine überflüssige Frage mehr. Warum muss man so etwas eigentlich fragen? ich versteh das einfach nicht. Ist das den Lebenswichtig, zu wissen, was die anderen glauben?


----------



## Spectrales (18. Juli 2008)

Noch Fragen?


----------



## c0bRa (18. Juli 2008)

Hio TE...

Also mir leuchtet dein Problem ein... Du brauchst eindeutig einen stärkeren Bogen. Mit dem bisherigen machst du einfach zuwenig Schaden. Bei mir hält das Pet auch keine Aggro, nur, dass der Mob vor mir zusammenkracht, bevor er mich erreicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, aber das musste raus... Über 2 Mobs lacht ein Hunter und entspannt sich... Halt... Nein... 1x musste Tab drücken und die Taste, auf der der Autoschuss liegt... Das artet echt in Stress aus *SCNR*

Knurren, Beißen, Klaue, Fass! (ok, haste noch net), Einschüchterung (sollteste aber haben), da müssen so kreisende Ränder rum sein, erst dann machts dein Pet automatisch (OK, Fass und Einschüchterung musste manuell casten, oder ein Makro für suchen)...

Ich empfehl dir auch ein Tankpet, wie nen Dino oder ne Schildkröte... und ein Besuch beim Pet Trainer in der Hauptstadt deines Vertrauens wäre auch angebracht...


----------



## Moonlightwarrior (18. Juli 2008)

Du solltest deinem Pet mal mehr als Knurren (Rang 1) beibringen. Dann klappts vielleicht auch mit der Aggro.

Edit:
Wie unfähig muss man eigentlich sein, sich als Warlock alle paar Minuten bei Bob wiederzufinden? WENN man schon Aggro zieht, (was schon mal vorkommen kann, da die Dämonen bis auf die Teufelswache ALLE nicht als Tank taugen) dann feart man den mob halt. Dürfte ausser bei Untoten (und die gibts in der Brennenden Steppe nicht) kein problem sein. Added man durch den Fear noch mehr Mobs, mach man halt notfalls mal die Beine lang und ergreift die Flucht.


----------



## Amoenitas (18. Juli 2008)

Ich sags wirklich nicht gerne, aber: Käse zum Whine?

Zieh dir mal einen Priester hoch, dann beneidest du jede Klasse, die überhaupt ein Pet hat!
Du wunderst dich wenn du stirbst bei 2 Mobs auf deinem Level?
Als Priester gibt es bei 2 Mobs gleichzeitig nur eins: Rennen. (oder Fear, ist aber riskanter). 

Wenn ich eins feststellen darf: Der Jäger und der Hexer sind eindeutig am leichtesten zu leveln. Und jetzt beschweren diese sich, wenn Blizz mal versucht, das Ganze etwas fairer zu machen *kopfschüttel*. Für den besser Gestellten ist natürlich auch die Ungleichheit fair.


----------



## Nightwraith (18. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ähhhm, lol?
> 
> Wenn ich auf den Mob voll draufhalte hält mein Pet auch keine 6 Sekunden lang die Aggro...nach nem Crit is erstmal Sendepause Meister =)
> Sollte eigentlich jeder Hunter wissen...und wenn dein Hexerfreund dasselbe Problem hatte dann gehört er wohl zu der Art von Spezialisten, die mit einer Destroskillung leveln, und Captain blaue Wolke genau ne Halbe Sekunde Zeit lassen, bevor sie den ersten SB in den Mobbel schmettern.
> ...


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein...


----------



## wonder50 (18. Juli 2008)

also ich würd ebenfalls sagen learn 2 play... ich spiele auch hunter und habe bm skill , damit das pet aggro halten kann wen möglich allerdings ballere trotzdem vor meinem pet noch auf den mob weil mir das ( entschuldigt bitte die ausdrucksweise aber das muss jetzt einfach sein) am arsch vorbei geht ob der mob auf mein pet oder mich losgeht ... ich spiele auch mages wsa solln die denn dann erst sagen? die haben aggro ...bekommen voll eins auf die fresse....sind stoffis und kacken nichmal gegen 5 mobs ab wenn sie gut sind xD ich fürchte du solltest dir am besten nen priest zu legen oder nen warri. al priest kannst du imma schön den tank anbrüllen und als tank wirst du imma gehealt wenn du eins auf die mütze kriegst xD ...allerdings würde ich dir so eine wichtige aufgabe wie tanken oder healen garnicht erst zutrauen...^^

ach ja noch was ...hab da ne frage wie du dass denn dann im PvP machst? greifen dein gegner dann imma dein pet an oda was?

naja 

mfg wonder50


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Juli 2008)

skill bm, macht das aggro halten des pets deutlich einfacher

udn nach so kurzer zeit dike crits, da mus man aggro ziehn

und jegliche items des wals ausziehen bitte, nur items mit beweglichekit sind gut, dann amcht dein pet auch aggro


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. Juli 2008)

hehe lol... mein equipment ist leider "so gut", dass ich max autoshot anhaben darf.... aber das eicht auch... is auch ganz chillig. Mob anviseren strg+1 rechtsklick warten....nächster mob^^


----------



## Georan (18. Juli 2008)

Ähmm du stirbst als Hunter wenn 1 Mob dich im Nahkampf erreicht?
Zurechstuzen, wegrennen oder einfach im melee drauf rumhauen, so viel dmg macht ein non-Elite nun wirklich net oO.


----------



## Trisch (18. Juli 2008)

wowhunter schrieb:


> lol gezielter schuss deutet darauf hin das du mm geskillt bist was ziehmilch dumm zum lvln ist ^^



So ?, mein Farmtwink ist BM geskillt und mein opener ist ein gezielter, einfach weill beim gezielten die 10 % Bonus, nach vorherigem Kill, am meisten bringen (Talent im BM Tree) und mein Pet eh die paar Sekunden brauch bis er beim Mob ist und das erste Knurren draussen hat.

Crittet er, kann ich überlegen ob der Mob tot ist bis er bei mir ist oder ob ich noch ne einschüchterung oder totstellen rauslasse. Crittet er nicht, reicht die Startaggro vom Pet eh meist aus.

Wobei ich glaube die ganzen Jäger mit Katzenpet, Skorpionspet oder Windschlangenpet habens sicher etwas schwerer die Aggro beim Pet zu halten, mein Felshetzer tankt zur Not auch das Arenaquest in Nagrand voll durch.


----------



## Arithos (18. Juli 2008)

Wie lächerlich... ich kann zwar nicht alles zwischen deinen vermurksten Zeilen rauslesen, was du uns vielleicht mitteilen möchtest, aber... alleine die Tatsache, dass du verreckst, wenn ein Mob auf dir rumhackt ist schon sehr seltsam. Besonders wenn dir das ganze dann auch noch 6 Mal passiert... Irgendwann muss man doch mal überlegen was man dagegen machen könnte. Da wäre Beispielsweise der Skill Rückzug, der manchmal sogar funktioniert. In der Zwischenzeit kann man ja per Zurechtstutzen oder Erschütternder Schuss (seit dem Buff wo man auch aus nähester Entfernung schießen kann auch mit ein bisschen Rumspringen aus dem Nahkampf möglich) ein bisschen Land gewinnen. Und nach dem 6. Mal sollte man dann wirklich schon wissen, dass man ein paar Geziele Schüsse weglassen sollte. Wenn man das nicht weiß sollte man sich ein Addon besorgen, dass das für einen entscheidet (Omen).

Echt lächerlich wie die Leute heutzutage immer unfähiger werden...


----------



## Ereldan (18. Juli 2008)

also das ist ja wirklich mal eine schweinerei!!! hunter und wls sind wirklich die am schwersten zu levelsten klassen in ganz wow ! und jetzt auch noch sowas! blizzard plz buff hunter und wls sie sind ja sooo benachteiligt!

jetzt mal im ernst... du erwartest keine zustimmung bei dem threat oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baum1711 (18. Juli 2008)

Jetzt macht mal den TE nicht so fertig! So wie er es schildert macht er nach dem Patch dasgleiche wie vor dem Patch, und da hat er keine Aggro bekommen. Wenn er da einen Unterschied bemerkt, hat das erstmal nix mit fehlendem Skill zu tun (obwohl man bei 2 Mobs als Jäger nun wirklich nicht sterben dürfte). 

Ich hab vorhin mit meinem Hexer bissl gequestet, da hab ich auch einen Unterschied feststellen können. Ich mach mit lvl 30 immer die 2 dots drauf, und anschließend baller ich NUR mit dem Zauberstab drauf. Spart mana und geht trotzdem fix. Ich hatte bisher noch NIE probs mit der aggro, aber seit heute hol ich mit dem Zauberstab die aggro vom pet spätestens bei 50% life vom Mob ein, das gabs vorher wie gesagt noch nie. Ist kein Problem, kann man sich darauf einstellen, aber ich kann die Beobachtung vom TE teilen.

Also flammt  net rum, kann auch sein dass es bei den meisten nicht so ist, aber ich hab definitiv seit heute mehr Aggroprobleme!


----------



## Ashnaeb (18. Juli 2008)

Nach jedem Patch der Hype über Dinge, die sich gar nicht verändert haben... ...hier wurde auch schon die Frage aufgeworfen, ob grüne Gegenstände seit dem Patch besser droppen... -.-


----------



## Crosis (18. Juli 2008)

1. ein paar absätze wären nice gewesen^^


koepj schrieb:


> Also das ganze normal von vorne bis aufeinmal ein 2.ter Mob angelaufen kam, allerdings hatte ich jetzt ein problem da mir das gleiche Missgeschick wie vorhin normal unterlaufen ist, konnte ich "totstellen" nicht mehr benutzen.


also 
2. meinst du mit dem satz das du geaddet hast weil da zb ne pat rumläuft(1) oda das der 2te mob den du attackt hast auch aggro auf dich war(2)?^^
bei 1: pet drauf schicken dann haste die aggro netmehr
bei 2: hmm totstellen hat nen cd von 30sek wenn ich mich net irre wie kann man an 1mob soviel aggro aufbauen das man nachn totstellen wieder aggro hat?

3. die aggro die der spott(Knurren) vom pet macht basiert auf deiner Angriffskraft also sollte bei mittelprächtigen gear(was man mit 52 eigentlich hat) nicht nach einem crit aggro gezogen werden. ansonsten heißt es L2P wie haste denn die ersten 10lvl gemacht bis du dein pet hattest^^


so zu deiner hexerbekanntschaft(ich bin selber einer deshalb weiß ich genaustens wie das mit der aggro läuft^^)

1. wenn du destrogeskillt bist hält der leerwandler 2noncrits aggro bzw 1crit - wenn du keine aggro ziehen willst macht der leerwandler gut 70% dmg am mob^^

2. wenn du affligeskillt bist hält der leerwandler maximal 15sek bei vollen 4dots+feuerbrand sobald 1sb kommt hast du die aggro

3. wenn du demon geskillt bist kannste absolut ALLES rauskloppen was du willst denn entweder ist der leerwandler geskillt oda du hast ne teufelswache die soviel dmg macht wie du und die überschüssige aggro wegspottet.


so der hexer war wohl der absolute gimp sonst wäre er net so oft gestorben naja und du wohl auch mit schwerer rüssi lebst du lang genug im nahkampf und du solltest wenn du aggro hast die du ja net haben willst vllt nicht noch länger draufholzen und crits verursachen



baum1711 schrieb:


> Jetzt macht mal den TE nicht so fertig! So wie er es schildert macht er nach dem Patch dasgleiche wie vor dem Patch, und da hat er keine Aggro bekommen. Wenn er da einen Unterschied bemerkt, hat das erstmal nix mit fehlendem Skill zu tun (obwohl man bei 2 Mobs als Jäger nun wirklich nicht sterben dürfte).
> 
> Ich hab vorhin mit meinem Hexer bissl gequestet, da hab ich auch einen Unterschied feststellen können. Ich mach mit lvl 30 immer die 2 dots drauf, und anschließend baller ich NUR mit dem Zauberstab drauf. Spart mana und geht trotzdem fix. Ich hatte bisher noch NIE probs mit der aggro, aber seit heute hol ich mit dem Zauberstab die aggro vom pet spätestens bei 50% life vom Mob ein, das gabs vorher wie gesagt noch nie. Ist kein Problem, kann man sich darauf einstellen, aber ich kann die Beobachtung vom TE teilen.
> 
> Also flammt  net rum, kann auch sein dass es bei den meisten nicht so ist, aber ich hab definitiv seit heute mehr Aggroprobleme!


naja es kommt auf die skillung schon an wenn du demon bist kannste vom leerwandler keine aggro ziehen außer wenn du halt durchgehend critten würdest(ok es hat sich da sicherlich in den letzten 14monaten was geändert aber wohl nicht so derbst ins negative) als affli brauchste dich da net wundern besonders wenn du den seelendieb für aggroreduce nicht geskillt hast^^


----------



## Tharinn (18. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> nicht hinter jeden jäger sitzt nen noob, also bitte



Was reagierst du auf sowas überhaupt? Hast du nicht die drei "lols" in dem einen Satz bemerkt? Was sagt uns das? Ganz klar: Kindergarten! Um mal wieder eines meiner Lieblingszitate von Monty Python zu bringen: "Einfach gar nicht ignorieren!" ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharinn (18. Juli 2008)

baum1711 schrieb:


> Jetzt macht mal den TE nicht so fertig! So wie er es schildert macht er nach dem Patch dasgleiche wie vor dem Patch, und da hat er keine Aggro bekommen. Wenn er da einen Unterschied bemerkt, hat das erstmal nix mit fehlendem Skill zu tun (obwohl man bei 2 Mobs als Jäger nun wirklich nicht sterben dürfte).



So, wie er es schildert ist er vor allen Dingen nach dem Patch in ein neues Gebiet gekommen, in dem Monster rumlaufen, die deutlich höher sind als alles, was er vorher hatte - also kann da von Vergleichbarkeit wohl kaum die Rede sein. 
Dann: Wer mitten in seine Schussrotation nen gezielten Schuss reinpackt hat eh schon verloren, da kann ich jeden "Learn to play"-Kommentar verstehen und unterschreiben. 
Und, zweites "Dann": Nach dem Beschuss, wie ihn der TE geschildert hat,  hätte das Drächelchen kaum noch eines Schubsers bedurft, um umzufallen, da stellt man sich doch nicht tot! Einmal "Zurechtstutzen", zwei Schritte nach hinten, ein arkaner Schuss und die Sache wäre gegessen gewesen. Sorry, mit so einer Geschichte  "an die Öffentlichkeit" zu gehen wäre mir eher peinlich!




baum1711 schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin mit meinem Hexer bissl gequestet, da hab ich auch einen Unterschied feststellen können. Ich mach mit lvl 30 immer die 2 dots drauf, und anschließend baller ich NUR mit dem Zauberstab drauf. Spart mana und geht trotzdem fix. Ich hatte bisher noch NIE probs mit der aggro, aber seit heute hol ich mit dem Zauberstab die aggro vom pet spätestens bei 50% life vom Mob ein, das gabs vorher wie gesagt noch nie. Ist kein Problem, kann man sich darauf einstellen, aber ich kann die Beobachtung vom TE teilen.
> 
> Also flammt  net rum, kann auch sein dass es bei den meisten nicht so ist, aber ich hab definitiv seit heute mehr Aggroprobleme!



Da mein höchster Hexer Stufe 16 ist und schon seit Monaten im Inventar rumstaubt kann ich dazu natürlich keinen Kommentar abgeben, aber, kann es sein, dass du mit Stufe 30 etwas neues, mehr Aggro erzeugendes gelernt hast und/oder deine Mülltüte vielleicht noch ein paar Fähigkeiten vom Leher lernen sollte? Will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber sowas ist mir auch schon passiert, deswegen frage ich ...


----------



## Biâ (18. Juli 2008)

Oh man... immer nur gelesen, nie geschrieben, aber jetzt kann ich net mehr. 
Das ist mit Abstand das bekloppteste was ich je gehört habe....
Du bist einer der Gründe, warum Jäger den Ruf bei b00nnation auf Ehrfürchtig haben...
Und eine Schande für alle die Wissen was sie mit ihrem Hunter anstellen.
Hast es neben dem WL echt am leichtesten im Soloplay und krepierst 6 mal beim gleichen Mob????
Geh zurück nach Goldshire (oder welches Startgebiet auch immer) und fang von vorne an... 
Pass aber auf des der böse Hogger net kommt.....

Blizz verarscht 2 Klassen... *kopfschüttel* unfassbar....

Aber ich gehe davon aus das es dein erster Char ist, in sofern besteht hoffung. Wenn du irgendwann mal Twinkst, wirst du merken wie easy going das mit nem Hunter ist und dir selber in den Arsch treten, das jemals geschrieben zu haben....


sry4flame, aber das musste raus


----------



## Osse (18. Juli 2008)

ja ist schon schlimm sowas. grad für casuals ein untragbarer nerf. schliesslich hat man ja wenig zeit zu spielen. wir sollten dringend fordern, daß pets automatisch aggro halten, egal wieviel schaden drauf geballert wird.


----------



## Steve Coal (18. Juli 2008)

Habe einen 70er Hexer und einen 70er Jäger und bei denen hat sich nichts geändert.
1. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, nach ein par Schüssen und dann nem Krit brauchst dich nicht wundern.
2. Vieleicht sind ja auch die Mobs stärker geworden! Wenn du noch am leveln bist und in ein höheres Areal oder gebiet kommst werden auch die Mobs besser!
3. Tatsächlich drauf achten dass das knurren vom Pet an ist! Das haben schon ein par mehr Jäger vergessen.,


----------



## the Huntress (18. Juli 2008)

Früher hatte ich das mit meinen Jäger auch oft. Ein Krit und sofort Aggro trotz Knurren und allen pipapo. Damals schwor ich aber zum Leveln auf Treffsicherheit. Als Beastmaster hat man da so ziemlich keine Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung ob es bei den Hexenmeistern genauso ausschaut.

Sonst sollte man aber keine Probleme haben. Andere Klassen haben es da viel schwieriger ohne ein Pet. Vielleicht liegt es an deiner Ausrüstung...


----------



## Shirokiri (18. Juli 2008)

Öhm ich beschreibs ma so:

Meine Wache hat schon seitdem ich 60 wurde das Aggro Duell gegen mich verloren. Also meiner Meinung nach keine verarsche. Wie es mit den Jägrn ausschaut kA da ich Hexer spiele =) .

Achso Seelenpein hab ich standard aus, warum? ganz einfach Aggro hält die Wache eh nicht gegen mich und kost einfach zu viel des wertvollen Manas meiner Wache :O .


----------



## tm.bb (18. Juli 2008)

Es hat sich schon was geändert, steht auch in den Patch-Notes! 
Vorher skalierte das Knurren auf der Angriffskraft des Jägers, mit 2.4.3 skaliert Knurren auf der Angriffskraft des Pets.

Das kann durchaus etwas weniger sein. Ich habe mich nämlich auch gewundert das meine Katze öfter die Aggro verliert.
Hält man sich etwas zurück, hat sie die Aggro allerdings gleich wieder.

Aber bei 2 Mobs sechsmal bei Bob landen .... Also ne.


----------



## Sevydos (18. Juli 2008)

Ohne den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben und ohne mich dem "Whine" oder der Vorwurf des Verarschen anzuschliessen, muss ich doch wohl leider bestätigen, dass die Pets, oder zumindest das des Jägers, im Halten der Aggro, nicht mehr das Beste ist.

ABER (!) es kommt auch sehr drauf an, was für ein Pet man hat!
Mein Hunter bekam in der Scherbenwelt auf LvL 61 einen Ravager als Pet.
1. Feststellung: Ich bin entweder totgestellt oder tot. Das Vieh konnt die Aggro halten, wie nen LvL 1 Krieger ohne Waffen gegen über einem BT Boss, wenn man sich vorstellt dieser Krieger seie unsterblich...
Nach dem in-die-Ecke-stelle des Ravagers holte ich mir mit 63, wenn ich nicht irre, eine Eule. Dieser kurzerhand Screech beigebracht, Claw ausgeschaltet - Der Vogel hält die Aggro selbst noch auf den Mobs die neben ihn stehen, wenn du ihn heilst und solang du dich nicht grade anstellst, wie ein 3-Min-Mage wenn grad seine Spells bereit werden, dann schaffst du es auch nicht ihm die Aggro so schnell wieder wegzunehmen. Zurückhalten mim Dmg kann manchmal mehr Dmg sein, als Nuken!

-> Edit: 
Es hat wohl mit dem neusten Patch eine Änderung gegeben...
Wie's sich wohl anhört, so ist das ganze noch schlimmer geworden, als es war...

Hunter ist BM, war BM und wird wohl bis ... kP ... BM bleiben.


----------



## High-Ender (18. Juli 2008)

Also ich kann den Thread nicht verstehen, finde sogar das es dem Pet leichter fällt Aggro zu halten "Knurren" an evtl noch "Einschüchterung" und schon hats pet nach wenigen sekunden 4k Aggro. 
Kommt natürlich drauf an, ne Katze zieht macht mehr Aggro als ne Schildkröte.^^ 

mfg


----------



## blackfanic (norgannon) (18. Juli 2008)

ma ganz im ernst...dieser thred tangirt mir sowad von perifähr......sowohl beim hexer als auch beim hunter kommt es auf die skillung an ob das pet gut aggro halten kann oder ned   es kommt natürlich auch auf die spielweise des hunter´s/hexer´s an   (antankzeit des pet´s z.b)    aber es liegt doch auf der hand das ein BM hunter oder ein demo hexer natürlich bessere pet´s zur verfügung hat   und durch den patch KANN sich NUR MINIMAL etwas geändert haben.  oder senkt fluch der elemente beim hexer seit neustem die aggro des pet´s?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Blackfanic 
Norgannon

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PS: Bin Hexenmeister  0/21/40


----------



## Mike1524 (18. Juli 2008)

mimimi...
also ne seid froh das ihr ueberhaupt begleiter habt andere klassen haben keine und flamen nicht so rum und wenn ihr ein problem mit euren pets habt dann wechselt es oder die klasse...
also echt das hier fuer alles ein thread aufgemacht werden muss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nokrum (18. Juli 2008)

koepj schrieb:


> kamm der Mob aufeinmal auf mich zugeflogen. Ok dachte ich kann mal geschehen: also " Totstellen"- Pet aggro und weiter machen, bis enlich Bäng Mob tot. Ouf erstmal etwas trinken und essen. Dann loote ich das Teil noch schnell, wobei ich endlich mal Glück hatte und er dropte [Lordrechelm]  und weiter ging es zum nächsten mob. Also das ganze normal von vorne bis aufeinmal ein 2.ter Mob angelaufen kam, allerdings hatte ich jetzt ein problem da mir das gleiche Missgeschick wie vorhin normal unterlaufen ist, konnte ich "totstellen" nicht mehr benutzen. Auch meine Eisfalle zeigte leider keine Wirkung und so kam es, dass ich starb..... :a






Man, es ist so früh am morgen aber man bekommt selbst jetzt schon Sachen zu lesen, an die Deutsche Comediens nich heranreichen.

"WILLKOMMEN IM LEBEN EINES "WOW-I-DONT-HAVE-A-PET-CHARS". So fühlen wir uns nämlich immer.

Aber ich gebe dir einen guten Tipp. Damit der unglaublich schreckliche Fall nicht noch einmal eintritt, dass DU Aggro bekommst - spiel am besten nur noch Hunter. Oder besser noch, schreib dir ein Makro, dass dich beim kleinsten Anzeichen der Aufmerksamkeit eines Mobs, und sei es auch nur ein scheckiger Eber aus dem Wald vor Sturmwind, sofort totstellt, dir ne Bubble verpasst UND Eine privtate Armee herbeiruft, die den bösen Eber sofort tötet weil er es gewagt hat dich anzugreifen.


Shit happens - btw - im just kiddin.


----------



## stylow (18. Juli 2008)

klarer fall von L2P


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Juli 2008)

Nein, mir ist weder mit meinem Hexer noch mit meinem Jäger etwas aufgefallen. Die Pets konnten mir noch nie die Aggro halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen braucht man aber keinen Thread aufmachen...


----------



## Lapilatus (18. Juli 2008)

Nimm dir ne Katze als Jäger und skille auf BM am anfang bis voll runter dann erst wenn du glaub das waren 41 punkte im BM-Baum gepackt hast ,packste die nächsten im treffsicherheitsbaum und schon haste kaum aggroverlust.
Hab mit meinem 70er jäger und nen 70er schurken alleine Bollwerk gemacht und blutkessel alles hat das pet gehalten,also aggro^^ man muss nur wissen wie es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (18. Juli 2008)

Kinderthread...

Blizzard hat neben der Arbeit an WotLk und dem weiteren vereinfachen des spiels für leute wie dich (z. lvl 30 Mount nichts besseres zutun als ausgerechnet die beiden noob klassen mit eingebautem tank verarschen zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bravo... wenn ich das nächste mal die Buffed Foren besuche nehm ich klopapier mit.. bei soviel geistigem Dünnschiss der hier raus kommt brauch man das....


----------



## Achillesdm (18. Juli 2008)

Meiner Feststellung nach halten die Pets seid dem Patch etwas schlechter die Aggro was aber nicht unbedingt das Problem ist. Ich gehe meist nach der selben Methode vor wie der TE allerdings mit dem kleinen Unterschied das ich 1. lvl 70 bin und 2. zumindest so gut ausgerüstet das wenn ich die Aggro ziehe es der Mob eh nicht bis zu mir schafft. Auf 70 kann man sich die Methode leisten aber wer beim lvln ohne entsprechende Möglichkeiten sozusagen das Maul aufreisst muss sich net wundern wenns von dem Mobs auf selbiges gibt.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juli 2008)

koepj schrieb:


> PS: An alle Jäger und Hexenmeister dadraussen ich habe eine Idee wenn jeder ein Ticket schreibt wenn ihm das passiert dann geben die GM's vielaicht auf und beim näschten Patch bekommen wir unsere aggro wieder^^^!!!!!!!



LOL

das wollte ich schon immer mal schreiben

L2P

suche dir bloss eine andere klasse, ist ja peinlich, was du hier vom stampel lässt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyone (18. Juli 2008)

tm.bb schrieb:


> Es hat sich schon was geändert, steht auch in den Patch-Notes!
> Vorher skalierte das Knurren auf der Angriffskraft des Jägers, mit 2.4.3 skaliert Knurren auf der Angriffskraft des Pets.
> 
> Das kann durchaus etwas weniger sein. Ich habe mich nämlich auch gewundert das meine Katze öfter die Aggro verliert.
> ...



Das erklärt zumindest, warum mein Pet die Aggro nicht mehr so hält. 
Ist nichts, worauf man sich nicht einstellen könnte und ganz bestimmt kein Grund um mehrfach zu sterben, aber aufgefallen ist es mir schon.
Hab ne schicke Rüstung mit fast nur Banditen-Sachen und daher ne sehr große Angriffskraft. Wenn die jetzt nicht mehr zählt fürs Tier ist das schon ein Unterschied.
Aber was solls...hab eh zu wenig Mana, da gibts dann halt mehr Autoschüsse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Außerdem ist das ne gute Erklärung, warum einige keinen Unterschied bemerken. Es hängt halt von der Ausrüstung des Spielers ab.....


----------



## Caveman1979 (18. Juli 2008)

Besitze auch einen 70 hunter und 70 warlock und habe da kaum eine veränderung festgestellt!

Omen benutzen und zur not dem pet mal mit irre unterstützen den wenn du crittest ist es ka wunder gell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ihr levelt ja noch also bekommt ihr schon ihrgendwann mit wie es läuft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagasagur (18. Juli 2008)

ich weiß gar nicht was du hast hol dir omen und gut is.
Alternativ kanste auch einfach versuchen soviel damage zu machen das der mob tot is bevor er bei dir is.

PS hab nen hm und ohne OMEN passiert dir des laufend mit nur wen du zu dumm bist deine klasse richtig zu spielen


----------



## dannyl2912 (18. Juli 2008)

Ich ziehe auch ohne Pet Aggro, ich hab mich schon damals dran gewöhnt selbst zu tanken. Wie sollen das denn die anderen Klassen machen? Als Jäger hast du den Vorteil selbst schwere Rüstung zu tragen und Eisfallen oder Frostfallen zu legen.


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

Also mehr als l2p fällt mir da eigentlich nicht ein. Auf 70 ist klar das die Viecher das Aggro nicht mehr halten können aber auf 52.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (18. Juli 2008)

Also,wenn du vom Void beim wl sprichst,hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht,das er eh nicht lange die aggro hält...
Zum Jägeret hält nur EVTL aggro wenn du BM bist.


----------



## muhuhaha (18. Juli 2008)

also gaaanz einfach 2 sachen


1. omen ftw


2. L2P


----------



## Pitysplash (18. Juli 2008)

muhuhaha schrieb:


> also gaaanz einfach 2 sachen
> 
> 
> 1. omen ftw
> ...


1)Gratz,wenn du nachm Crit aggro hast,hilft dir omen auch nicht...
2)Schiebs dir sonstwo hin


----------



## Ennia (18. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> ich hab nen jäger un nie so probs gehabt, auser mit s3 da kann das beste pet nimmer halten bei den schaden



wuahahahahahah!! made my day ^^ lol


jaja, wenn jäger flennen, dann wirds schlimm


----------



## Kasching (18. Juli 2008)

OmG ich schmeiß mich weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alleine die überschrift hat schon komisch geklungen ^^
und dann sind noch 70% deines geschriebenen überflüssig/uninteressant. 
Ich hatte die Probleme nie mit meinem Jäger, hab einfach schön mit Knurren usw. und Omen gespielt... 
Und wen interessiert es eigentlich das dir n Grüner Helm gedroppt ist oO
Außerdem : Wen man mit seinem Jäger Aggro zieht nachdem man dem Mob schon ordentlich Schaden zugefügt hat sollte man schon in der Lage sein ihn ohne Totstellen zu killen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ich weiß ja nich gegen was für Mobs du neuerdings kämpfst ( Tipp: Wenn die Namen rot sind, sind die n paar lvl zu hoch ) aber mir fällt nur eins ein : 
L
2 
P


----------



## Lilalaunebaear (18. Juli 2008)

lol wieder so ein 12 Jähriger der keine Ahnung vom seinem Char hat obwohl er es langsam bei seinem Level können sollte. 
Du spielst schon eine einfache Klasse hast ein Pet und stirbst 6 Mal an einen Mob? 
Junge hör auf WOW zuspielen denn wenn du so spielst wie du es beschrieben hast nimmt dich sowieso keiner mit in eine Instanz. 
Dann solltest du noch sehrsehrsehrsehr lange Üben. 
Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde gibt es nur 3 Möglichkeiten 

1 Deine Kleidung ist totale Schrott bzw falsche Kleidung an. 
2. Deine Skillung ist total schlecht 
3. Dein Pet kann zu wenig.

Sowas wie dich sollte man auf die WOW Spieler nicht loslassen. Du bist ja eine Gefahr für ganz WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (18. Juli 2008)

Lilalaunebaear schrieb:


> lol wieder so ein 12 Jähriger der keine Ahnung vom seinem Char hat obwohl er es langsam bei seinem Level können sollte. Du spielst schon eine einfache Klasse hast ein Pet und stirbst 6 Mal an einen Mob? Junge hör auf WOW zuspielen denn wenn du so spielst wie du es beschrieben hast nimmt dich sowieso keiner mit in eine Instanz. Dann solltest du noch sehrsehrsehrsehr lange Üben. Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde gibt es nur 3 Möglichkeiten 1 Deine Kleidung ist totale Schrott bzw falsche Kleidung an. 2. Deine Skillung ist total schlecht und 3. Dein Pet kann zu wenig.



Lol,schon wieder ein 12 Jähriger,der andere als 12 jährig bezeichnet um von sich abzulenken!?

1)Nein,es ist keine Pflicht mit 52 seinen Char perfekt zu beherschen,gerade wenn einem keiner geholfen hat und gerade  als Jäger,da er nicht so anspruchsvoll zu leveln ist.
2)Warum sollte ihn keiner mitnehmen?Dafür gibt es Tanks und ich konnte dem Text nichts Gruppenundienliches entdecken.

edit:@Threadersteller:Einmal armory Link bitte


----------



## Gahid (18. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> gebt mir ein M
> gebt mir ein I
> gebt mir ein M
> gebt mir ein I
> ...


lol wie geil^^
btt: wenn du das noch nichmal hinbekommst dein pet antanken zu lassen dann wirds lusitg in 70er inis mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (18. Juli 2008)

Ich zitiere nochmal den Threaddarsteller,um diese lästige "lass dein Pet antanken" Sache aus der Welt zu schaffen!


koepj schrieb:


> wartete wie immer ein paar sekunden ( max. 7 sek.)  und begann wie immer ...


----------



## Briefklammer (18. Juli 2008)

da sag ich mal L2P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn du bei 2mobs stirbst
wo ich mein schurken gelvelt habe hab ich 4mobs gepullt und dann gekillt ganz einfach 
und wenn das passiert verlangsamste das mob und rennst etwas weg und ballerst weiter drauf so schwer kann das doch nich sein.


----------



## Xentos (18. Juli 2008)

koepj schrieb:


> Also das ganze normal von vorne bis aufeinmal ein 2.ter Mob angelaufen kam, allerdings hatte ich jetzt ein problem da mir das gleiche Missgeschick wie vorhin normal unterlaufen ist, konnte ich "totstellen" nicht mehr benutzen. Auch meine Eisfalle zeigte leider keine Wirkung und so kam es, dass ich starb



Typisch Jäger.

Habt ihr mal kein Totstellen oder ne Eisfalle ist es vorprogrammiert das ihr sterbt.


----------



## Kayzu (18. Juli 2008)

Nunja man muss hier wirklich ganz klar sehn dass es nur ein Begleiter ist und kein richtiger Tank.

Und das ist auch gut so.
Denke mit den neuen Talenttrees für die Hunterpets wird sichs evtl leicht ändern aber n Pet wird die Aggro von nem Hexer oder Hunter niemals halten können, selbst nicht wenn er BM ist.

Ich spiel ja scho ewig Hunter und früher wars noch lustig wo man +heal equip sammeln konnte und so den Petheal exorbitant steigern konnt.

Aber mal ehrlich. Selbst wenn ich BM bin und nur mittelmässig aufs Ziel schiesse, kann das Pet die Aggro einfach nichtmehr halten.
Bin atm SV Hunter mit 2700 AP, 39% crit . Sobald ich 2 x nen Autoshot crit hab ists aus mit tanken.

Und ja ich hab Spott an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Jester (18. Juli 2008)

@ TE

Deine Geschichte griff mir an´s Herz.............


----------



## Devildeath (18. Juli 2008)

Ich spiel nen 61er Jäger der auf Treffsicherheit geskillt ist und bekomm nur sehr selten Aggro. Ok, ich fang auch net mit nem Arkanen Schuss an. Is ja wie bei nem Bosskampf als Mage mit nem Instant-Pyro zu starten...

Schau dir mal deine Fähigkeiten an, danach geh mal lernen (auch fürs Pet) und dann holst dir noch Omen. Evtl. noch umskillen, dann klappt das auch mal bei dir...

Jäger und Hexenmeister sind nicht sooo einfach wie viele denken. Man hat zig Möglichkeiten die man dann auch wirklich ausnutzen sollte. Das dauert aber und erfordert genauso wie bei allen anderen Klassen ein gewisses Können.


----------



## Pitysplash (18. Juli 2008)

Devildeath schrieb:


> Ich spiel nen 61er Jäger der auf Treffsicherheit geskillt ist und bekomm nur sehr selten Aggro. Ok, ich fang auch net mit nem Arkanen Schuss an. Is ja wie bei nem Bosskampf als Mage mit nem Instant-Pyro zu starten...
> 
> Schau dir mal deine Fähigkeiten an, danach geh mal lernen (auch fürs Pet) und dann holst dir noch Omen. Evtl. noch umskillen, dann klappt das auch mal bei dir...
> 
> Jäger und Hexenmeister sind nicht sooo einfach wie viele denken. Man hat zig Möglichkeiten die man dann auch wirklich ausnutzen sollte. Das dauert aber und erfordert genauso wie bei allen anderen Klassen ein gewisses Können.


Und nochmal für dich:



koepj schrieb:


> und begann wie immer mit "Automatischer Schuss"


----------



## Krisuvik (18. Juli 2008)

Ich muss mich leider anfügen:

-mimimi
-crit=aggro, egal, ob Jäger, Hexer, was auch immer
-Omen
-als ob es Jäger sonst sooo schwer häten
-LOL

das dürfte es gewesen sein^^


----------



## Shênya (18. Juli 2008)

Welche Stufe hat Dein Pet? Knurren an? Ich hatte nach 2.3 mal aggroprobleme, aber das hat sich mittlerweilen wieder gebessert. Kann mich seither nicht mehr darüber beklagen, probleme mit Aggro zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw braucht ein hexer nicht ma sein tankpet.. für etwas hat er nen fear so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilalaunebaear (18. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Lol,schon wieder ein 12 Jähriger,der andere als 12 jährig bezeichnet um von sich abzulenken!?
> 
> 1)Nein,es ist keine Pflicht mit 52 seinen Char perfekt zu beherschen,gerade wenn einem keiner geholfen hat und gerade  als Jäger,da er nicht so anspruchsvoll zu leveln ist.
> 2)Warum sollte ihn keiner mitnehmen?Dafür gibt es Tanks und ich konnte dem Text nichts Gruppenundienliches entdecken.
> ...



1. Sollte man mit Level 52 schon seinen Char beherrschen. Denn bevor es BC gab hätte keiner diesen Jäger mit in Instanzen wie Scholo, Geschmolzener Kern, Naxxramas, Schwarzfelsspitze, Ahn Qiray usw mitgenommen. Und ich glaube auch nicht das du jemals einer dieser Instanzen mal gesehen hast.
2. Ich werde dir mit Sicherheit nicht einen armory Link senden da ich dir Überhaupt nicht bewisen muß.
3. Und wenn du jetzt meinst das ich feige bin und glaubst ich habe keinen Char auf 70 ist mir das völlig egal. Wie bei Punkt zwei schon beschrieben muß ich dir überhaupt nicht beweisen. Aber ich kann dir versichern das ich alle Instanzen aus Kalimdor und Östliches Königreich völlig auswendig kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (18. Juli 2008)

Lol?
Deine subjektiven Eindrücke haben überhaupt nichts mit irgendwelchen Änderungen seitens Blizz zu tun.
Wenn auch deine Eisfalle "keine Wirkung" zeigt... naja, üben, üben, üben.


----------



## Pitysplash (18. Juli 2008)

Lilalaunebaear schrieb:


> 1. Sollte man mit Level 52 schon seinen Char beherrschen. Denn bevor es BC gab hätte keiner diesen Jäger mit in Instanzen wie Scholo, Geschmolzener Kern, Naxxramas, Schwarzfelsspitze, Ahn Qiray usw mitgenommen. Und ich glaube auch nicht das du jemals einer dieser Instanzen mal gesehen hast.
> 2. Ich werde dir mit Sicherheit nicht einen armory Link senden da ich dir Überhaupt nicht bewisen muß.
> 3. Und wenn du jetzt meinst das ich feige bin und glaubst ich habe keinen Char auf 70 ist mir das völlig egal. Wie bei Punkt zwei schon beschrieben muß ich dir überhaupt nicht beweisen. Aber ich kann dir versichern das ich alle Instanzen aus Kalimdor und Östliches Königreich völlig auswendig kenne
> 
> ...


1)Nein.MC,naxx usw ab 60.Und doch habe ich
2)Meinte ich nicht dich,habe oben geschrieben: "@Threadersteller"
3)Ist es mir vollkommen gleich wieviele 70er du hast

edit:Warum sollte ihn keiner mitnehmen?Erklär mal bitte!


----------



## Bazoo (18. Juli 2008)

@TE: Öhm alles schön und gut. Mich wundert nur eins: Warum stirbst du andauernd, wenn du Aggro vom Mob hast? Hast du deinen Jäger im "Autoshot-AFK-Modus" gelevelt oder wie? Wenn du die Aggro hast, dann stell dich tot. Geht nicht? Dann erschütternder Schuss, Zurechtstutzen etc. Dann heißts halt kiten. Versteh nicht, was ihr euch alle denkt, wenn ihr nen Jäger erstellt. Also am besten lässt mal nen ganzen Tag das Pet weg und killst die Mobs so. Vielleicht lernst dann, mit deiner Klasse umzugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astiria (18. Juli 2008)

ich frag mich was gms mit blizzard zutun haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peeck (18. Juli 2008)

Ein Tipp zum üben ^^ 

Versuch das ganze erstmal ganz ohne Pet - wenn du dann mehr als 2 Mobs umhaust ohne halb tot zu sein, 
hast du langsam verstanden wie das mit dem Jäger funktioniert.

In der regel kommen einzeln Mobs erst garnicht beim Jäger an - wenn sie nicht 3 Level über ihn sind. 
Außerdem kannst du mit Fallen und unterschiedlichsten Talenten die Adds für kurze Zeit aus dem Kampf nehmen, verlangsamen oder ablenken. Also übe die Kombination und behalte immer die Abklingzeiten deiner Fähigkeiten im Auge - davon hat der Jäger mehr als eigentlich notwendig sind - und noch ein Pet zusätzlich. Es sind nicht ohne Grund soviel Chinafarmer als Jäger unterwegs...


----------



## Mr. Yes (18. Juli 2008)

Der TS hat eine Veränderung des Verhaltens (hier AGGRO halten)
seines Chars festgestellt und eigentlich zwei einfache Fragen gestellt!

Die kann man mit 'ja' oder 'nein' oder auch mit 'weiß nicht' beantworten.

Die Fragen werden NICHT beantwortet durch:

MIMIMI- ,
du kannst Dein Char nicht spielen- ,
spiel was anderes -
Posts

Nun ja Lesen fällt hier sowieso einigen schon schwer,
von Verstehen will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Einige Poster sollten echt mal in sich gehen und
sich fragen wo ihre eigentlichen Probleme liegen.
Kleiner Hinweis: Ihr löst Eure Probleme nicht, 
wenn ihr vermeintlich Schwächere lächerlich macht.

Zum Beurteilen der Spielstärke des TS reichen 
die genannten Details jedenfalls nicht aus.

cu YES


----------



## Caveman1979 (18. Juli 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Der TS hat eine Veränderung des Verhaltens (hier AGGRO halten)
> seines Chars festgestellt und eigentlich zwei einfache Fragen gestellt!
> 
> Die kann man mit 'ja' oder 'nein' oder auch mit 'weiß nicht' beantworten.
> ...




Und wie hast du ihm jetzt geholfen?


----------



## moorhuhnxx (18. Juli 2008)

aää *hust*
ich währ schon froh wenn ich ein dauerhaftes pet mit richtigen fähigkeiten hätte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das brächte auch gar keine aggro erzeugen nur dmg machen und andere caster beim casten stören silenten sowie kurzes betäuben(auch wenn man das skillen muss)

PS:-^-!-^_^-!-^-*Omen*-^-!-^_^-!-^- und scheinbar sprechen die abstimmergebnisse für sich...meinst du nicht?


----------



## Maximusthefirst (18. Juli 2008)

Hab bei beidem "Nein" gewählt... Hab von keinem Nerf gelesen, kanns mir auch nicht vorstellen, so wies immo ist, passt es ganz gut!
Deine Story, besonders der Teil mit dem Hexenmeister, der anscheinend IMMER zur selben Zeit wie du stirbt ist sehr anrührend, hört sich aber absolut lächerlich an!
Und jetzt etwas, dass ich schon lange mal machen wollte, auch wenn ich sowas normalerweise hasse:

LEARN 2 PLAY, NOOB!

In diesem Sinne...
Ein schönes Wochenende allen!
Greetz


----------



## Ugrosch (18. Juli 2008)

> *  Knurren: Begleiter erzeugen nicht länger zusätzliche Bedrohung aus dieser Fähigkeit, wenn Angriffskraft stärkende Effekte auf sie gewirkt wurden. Angriffskraft stärkende Effekte auf ihren Herren erhöhen aber noch immer indirekt die Bedrohung, die durch das 'Knurren' des Begleiters erzeugt wird.
> * Begleiterbedrohung: Begleiter erzeugen nicht länger sofort Bedrohung, wenn sie beschworen werden.



...heißt es in den Patchnotes. 

das heißt in ganz speziellen Fällen erzeugt das Jäger-Pet weniger Bedrohung bzw. hat weniger "Grund"-Bedrohung. ich denke aber nicht, dass man sein Pet beim normalen Leveln mit derartigen Effekten belegt.

für den Hexer war in den Patchnotes nix dergleichen zu finden.


----------



## Ekkiman (18. Juli 2008)

Noobs aller Länder vereinigt euch...-.-

Wenn du auf Treffsicherheit skillst ist es vollkommen normal das man das Pet irgendwann in der Aggro überholt. Skille auf BM, dann hast du das Problem nicht mehr. 

Soviel zu deiner Verschwörungstheorie. Obwohl...für uns Tanks wäre es ein wahrer Segen würden Jäger und Hexer das ganze Spiel dazu erzogen auf ihre Aggro zu achten..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long...


----------



## theduke666 (18. Juli 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Der TS hat eine Veränderung des Verhaltens (hier AGGRO halten)
> seines Chars festgestellt und eigentlich zwei einfache Fragen gestellt!
> 
> Die kann man mit 'ja' oder 'nein' oder auch mit 'weiß nicht' beantworten.
> ...


Oh, die Forenpolizei wieder, willkommen im Forum.
Die Frage des TE basiert auf falschen, subjektiven Annahmen.
Deshalb diese DISKUSSION.
wir sind nämlich in einem Forum, weisst Du.




> Zum Beurteilen der Spielstärke des TS reichen
> die genannten Details jedenfalls nicht aus.


Doch.


----------



## Meuchlerix (18. Juli 2008)

Eines vorneweg:
Wenn ich manche Kommentare von "Powerplayern" hier lese,
stelle ich mir schon so manche Fragen! Grenzt schon
sehr an Arroganz!

Zur Einstiegsfrage:
Ja, es hat sich was verändert am Aggromanagement. Aber
ich finde, nicht zum Schlechten!
Vor Patch 2.4.3 habe ich mein Pet (ein Kampfschwein) auf
3 Mobs gehetzt und sie schön gemütlich weggefegt, ohne das
auch nur ein Mob auf die Idee kam, mich zu besuchen. Schön
langweiliges leveln, ehrlich!
Ach ja, bevor Fragen kommen: Skillung BM
Nach dem Patch hatte ich das genau so gemacht, und schon nach 
dem 3. Schuß die Aggro gezogen! Und das bei allen 3 Mobs!
Das heisst, nu muss man halt auch als Jäger (endlich!) beim 
Leveln nachdenken und kann nicht einfach alles pullen!


----------



## theduke666 (18. Juli 2008)

Meuchlerix schrieb:


> Zur Einstiegsfrage:
> Ja, es hat sich was verändert am Aggromanagement. Aber
> ich finde, nicht zum Schlechten!


Ok, wo steht´s?
Patchnote?


----------



## Grimmzahn (18. Juli 2008)

L2P!

Und lern mal, etwas besser schreiben zu tun!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (18. Juli 2008)

koepj schrieb:


> Ungefähr so wie mein Titel heißt habe ich mich heute Mittag gefühlt.



Tja, ich sehe das etwas anders: Blizzard zwingt die Spieler der zwei noob-Klassen besser spielen zu lernen.


----------



## Cael (18. Juli 2008)

ein guter hexer und jäger verreckt nicht wenn er aggro hat... auch nicht wenn der mob 3 level über dir und elite ist^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (18. Juli 2008)

lol also ich hab nie solche Probs mim hunter weder noch mim Hexer vom kumpel  gehabt weiss ja nit wie du geskillt bist oder welche addosn du hast aber nur ne tip du zockst vllt denn char falschO.o?


----------



## klobaum (18. Juli 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Und wie hast du ihm jetzt geholfen?



 xD sau geil


----------



## Frigobert (18. Juli 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Vielleicht einmal umskillen auf Beastmaster, du bist doch bestimmt auf Treffsicherheit geskillt. Dann würde dein Pet mehr Schaden machen, du allerdings weniger.



Schau dir seine Skillung an (klick), dann weiß du´s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mal im Ernst: Wenn jemand 43 Skillpunkte in Treffsicherheit verballert und sich dann wundert, daß er ständig von seinem Pet die Aggro klaut, dann kann demjenigen wirklich nicht mehr geholfen werden.


----------



## peeck (18. Juli 2008)

Meuchlerix schrieb:


> Zur Einstiegsfrage:
> Ja, es hat sich was verändert am Aggromanagement. Aber
> ich finde, nicht zum Schlechten!
> Vor Patch 2.4.3 habe ich mein Pet (ein Kampfschwein) auf
> ...



Vielleicht hast du in der zwischen Zeit besseres Equip oder Knurren aus gemacht. 
Es hat sich def. für den Jäger beim einfach Farmen nichts an der Erzeugten Bedrohung seines Pets geändert...

Folgende punkte wurden geändert - aber keiner dieser führt zu einer wie auch immer gearteten Weise zu dem was du da schilderst. 

2.4.3 
-Lässt eine Betäubung nach, wird die betäubte Kreatur ihr letztes Ziel mit der höchsten Bedrohung bevorzugen, anstatt des Zieles mit der aktuell höchsten Bedrohung.
- Knurren: Begleiter erzeugen nicht länger zusätzliche Bedrohung aus dieser Fähigkeit, wenn Angriffskraft stärkende Effekte auf sie gewirkt wurden. Angriffskraft stärkende Effekte auf ihren Herren erhöhen aber noch immer indirekt die Bedrohung, die durch das 'Knurren' des Begleiters erzeugt wird.
- Begleiterbedrohung: Begleiter erzeugen nicht länger sofort Bedrohung, wenn sie beschworen werden. 

2.4.2
# Eberangriff: Diese Fähigkeit lässt "Knurren" nun nicht länger direkt nach der Erzeugung außergewöhnlicher Bedrohung wirken.
# Die Begleiterfähigkeit 'Knurren' wird nicht mehr basierend auf der Angriffskraft des Begleiters, sondern auf der Angriffskraft des Jägers skalieren.


----------



## Meuchlerix (18. Juli 2008)

peeck schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du in der zwischen Zeit besseres Equip oder Knurren aus gemacht.
> Es hat sich def. für den Jäger beim einfach Farmen nichts an der Erzeugten Bedrohung seines Pets geändert...
> 
> Folgende punkte wurden geändert - aber keiner dieser führt zu einer wie auch immer gearteten Weise zu dem was du da schilderst.
> ...


----------



## Shaguar93 (18. Juli 2008)

koepj schrieb:


> Ungefähr so wie mein Titel heißt habe ich mich heute Mittag gefühlt.
> Alles begann ganz normal ,als ich mit meinem ,mittlerweile 52er, Jäger in der Brennende Steppe zu Questen begann. Also ich nahm mir dort ein paar Quest vor wie zB. das Quest vo man die Drachen aus der Brennende Steppe killen muss. Ich lief herum bis ich die Drachen gefunden hatte und begann so gleich mein pet drauf zu schicken, wartete wie immer ein paar sekunden ( max. 7 sek.)  und begann wie immer mit "Automatischer Schuss" danach folgden die verschiedenen Zauber, doch als ich aufeinmal zu dem Zauber "Gezieleter Schuß" und ,wie immer einen Crit
> 
> 
> ...


hm... Beastmaster vllt ma ausprobieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hm hab (zufälligerweise) auch einen lvl 52er hunter hawkz...k... mit dem hab ich manchmal auch aggro problems aber is klar bin mm also von daher... is mir aber auch wurscht.. wennde dich mit deiner klasse auskennst dann stirbste bestimmt net oft beim leveln.. schon garnet als hunter...
edit: wennde mm bist.. einfach mal streuschuss -> eisfalle-> weglaufen.. oder totstellen oder oder oder oder
+achja tipp:lass dein pet mal länger antanken..also.. auch kein automatikschuss am anfang...bei meinem hunter isses auch so.. der crittet fast jeden zweiten automatikschuss... an deiner stelle würde ich pet aufs mob schicken... ca 3 sekunden warten... dann schlangenbiss ( der giftpfeil ) dann so langsam automatikschuss.. und ich garantier dir du wirst NIE wieder aggro probs haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Shaguar


----------



## Lycidia (18. Juli 2008)

"blizzard verarscht 2 klassen, Achtung biite erst bericht lesen und dann die umfrage tun"

Sorry - aber jetzt kommt ein Rechtschreibflame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir tun nicht die umfrage sondern wir stimmen ab ^^ - kurz und schmerzlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Yes (18. Juli 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Oh, die Forenpolizei wieder, willkommen im Forum.
> Die Frage des TE basiert auf falschen, subjektiven Annahmen.
> Deshalb diese DISKUSSION.
> wir sind nämlich in einem Forum, weisst Du.
> ...




Jep genau das meine ich.

Verstehen fällt dir halt schwer, oder?

Erst runtermachen wollen (hier ala Forenpolizei)
dann irgendwas sinnfreies Posten.

Nochmal für Dich:
Gegen Diskussion habe ich nichts (auch nichts geschrieben)
gegen dümmliches Runtermachen schon.



Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Und wie hast du ihm jetzt geholfen?



Und auch für Dich eine kleine Nachhilfe:

Er wollte KEINE Hilfe, sondern eine Antwort auf
seine Fragen. Da ich keinen Jäger spiele kann ich keine
Antwort geben.



klobaum schrieb:


> xD sau geil



...oh man, alle Hoffnung verloren


----------



## grünhaupt (18. Juli 2008)

ich,.... als IMBAlanced Hunter muss sagen. 

hatte nach einem Patch auch schon Pet-Aggro-Probleme. Habe mich fürchterlich aufgeregt. Gleich 2mal. 

Das erste mal, als das Pet die Aggro nach dem ersten Schuss verlor

UND

das 2te mal, als ich bemerkte, dass ich Knurren nicht aktiviert hatte.

Wenn man mit nur ein wenig Umsicht spielt, verliert das Pet auf keinen Fall die Aggro.

Güni


----------



## theduke666 (18. Juli 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Jep genau das meine ich.
> Verstehen fällt dir halt schwer, oder?


Eher nicht, habe nur was gegen Leute, die anderen hier in ihrem 3.Beitrag vorschreiben
wollen, wie sie auf Threads antworten sollen.

DAS war die Frage des TEs:


> Macht Blizzard das wirklich um die beiden beliebtesten Klassen zu verarschen ?


DARAUF kann er keine Ja/Nein/ernsthafte Antwort erwarten.
Also, erst denken, dann flamen, sonst wird das nix mit Dir hier im Forum.


----------



## Idgie (18. Juli 2008)

Oh man..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich habe ne Jägerin auf lvl 56 und bin Bm geskillt - meine "Psycho"- mieze verliert nur die aggro wenn ich wie bescheuert drauf baller - das war aber auch schon vor dem Patch so. Nen Unterschied merke ich da nicht!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich deine skillung sehe frage ich mich, wie dein Pet die aggro überhaupt halten konnte xD

Und ganz ehrlich, selbst wenn nen mob auf dich zu kommt - den müsstest du auch ohne dein Pet schaffen, ich nehme es ohne probs mit 3-4 Mobs auf die auch 1-2 lvl über mir sind( das natürlich zusammen mit dem pet) , außerdem gibt es genug Möglichkeiten, dem Pet die Aggro wieder zugeben....   sry nicht böse gemeint, aber unterhalt dich mal mit Leuten, die die Klasse kennen. Ich spiele meine Jägerin erst seit ca 1 Monat (wow seit ca 1 1/2) habe aber Gott sei Dank Leute mit Erfahrung an der Seite die mir tips geben - trotzdem muss ich selber lernen mit meinem Cha umzugehen!!!


Um deine Fragen zu beantworten - Veränderung festgestellt - nein!
Verarscht Blizzard die beliebtesten beiden Klassen?  - nein!

Tip an dich: L2P, sry aber ist so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. Juli 2008)

Reexxaar schrieb:


> Was soll das mit verarschen zu tun haben??
> 
> glaubst du nach 7 sek hält dein pet die aggro wenn du wie wild auf den mob ballerst??
> 
> ich selber habe einen 70er Hexer und ich kannte das problem überhaupt nicht das ich die aufmersamkeit vom mob gekriegt habe. entweder hast du falsche geskillt oder learn to play



ich habe auch nen 70er hexer aber ich benutze kein pet zum tanken....von daher ist es mir ziemlich egal wieviel aggro mein pet zieht^^


----------



## Eddishar (18. Juli 2008)

Das Pet war noch nie ein vollwertiger Tank, wenn man vollen Schaden gefahren hat. *augenroll*


----------



## Juudra (18. Juli 2008)

@ te klassischer fall von gesichts aggro lol 

omen is dein bester freund würd ich meinen 
dein pet dient eigentlich nicht dazu nen mob zu tanken sondern dmg zu machen der mob sollte tod sein bevor er zu dir kommt. und totstellen hat nich grad viel abklingzeit loool also glaub ich kaum das des net rdy war.


----------



## Ythnagour (18. Juli 2008)

Also weder als Hexe (Teufelswache) noch als Jäger (BM) kann ich das Problem ganz nachvollziehen.
Es gibt immer Gegner da geht es schwerer, weil das Pet betäubt wird, weg geschubst wird oder ähnliches, klar, dann heissts Damage Stop... Mein Kätzchen hat, wenn auch suboptimal, mal eine der leichteren Auchindoun Instanzen getankt, weil wir keinen Tank finden konnten.

Neben dem Rat auf BM zu skillen... Hast Du Deinem Tier auch alles beigebracht was es mit seiner Stufe lernen kann? Entweder beim Lehrer die Fertigkeiten kaufen (und dem Tier lehren !!!!) oder manche Fertigkeiten kannst Du auch durch das zämen anderer Tiere erwerben, z.B. Knurren höheres Level... und es ist wohl sinnvoll viele Petskillpunkte auf Schaden zu legen.

Davon abgesehen gibt es noch so schöne Fertigkeiten wie Ablenkender Schuss... den setzt halt auf dein Pet und machst gleich zu Anfang ordentlich Schaden.. zwischendurch den verlangsammenden Schuss wenn Dein pet doch mal die Aggro verliert und wie vorher schon jemand erwähnt hat, die Talent-Fertigkeit Einschüchtern (Im BM-Baum) nicht vergessen

Was auch hilft, ist wenn Du dein Tier einfach heilst, kurz bevor es in den Kampf rennt, dann kannst auch locker gegen mehrere kämpfen ohne Heilaggro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ich hoffe das bringt mehr als ein Flame


----------



## DalaiLamer (18. Juli 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> Ich hab nix mitbekommen, aber wenn du dich bei nem Gezielten Schuss crit darüber wunderst, dann tu das^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


immer diese "mein-pet-hält-keine-aggro-mimimimimi"
hier 4 Lösungsvorschläge:
    -  aufs pet scheißen mob so umhauen (z.b. kurz kiten, UMNUKEN) klappt bei schwachen mobs z.b. beim farmen wunderbar,
       das pet hält lange genug aggro um dem mob einiges reinzuballern
    -  TOTSTELLEN IHR KACKNUBS (sorry^^)
    -  weniger dmg machen damit man erst gar keine aggro zieht (die bm-hunter-pussy-methode)
    - in einem forum deiner wahlr einen unützten thread erstellen wie diesen

edith meint: gibt es eigentlich IRGENDETWAS an wow das ihr nicht idioten-sicher-einfach gepatcht haben wollt?


----------



## Borberat (18. Juli 2008)

Erstens sind Hunter und Hexer sowieso völlig unfair im PvE besonders bei quests, da man mit einem Hunter
schon ab lvl 12 sich eigentlich nur noch mit orangenen quests abgeben muss da auch lvl 16 wie fliegen umfallen.
Beim Hexer ganz ähnlich.

Des weiteren solltest du dir mal Knurren genauer anschauen, es bringt dir nichts das Pet 7 sec. vor zu schicken, die aggro wird wenn dann über knurren gehalten und nicht über den dmg.
Und knurren ist eine Spottende Fähigkeit, also fang lieber erst an zu schießen und schick dann dein Pet drauf damit der Spott auch einen Sinn hat.
(Mit meinem 52er Hunter hab ich mit der Technik keine Probleme, am ende des Kampfes hab ich immer Aggro dank meinem lieben Bogen "Hurricane", aber der Vorteil ist das das viech sich zum looten vor meine Füße legt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds super das Hunter nichtmehr so psycho imba sind wie vorher und auch der Hexer konnte einen kleinen Dämpfer gut gebrauchen!"


----------



## Latharíl (18. Juli 2008)

*tempo rausholt*
"na du kleiner"
*ins tempo spuckt und über die backe reibt*


----------



## DalaiLamer (18. Juli 2008)

> aber der Vorteil ist das das viech sich zum looten vor meine Füße legt



so schauts aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutios (18. Juli 2008)

O.o L2P
Jäger ist und bleibt eine der einfachsten klassen zum Lvln
ICh denke das die Pets mit dem AddOn sogar besser tanken da sie einen eigenen Tanktree haben also dann wird lvln noch einfacher ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. Juli 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> Erstens sind Hunter und Hexer sowieso völlig unfair im PvE besonders bei quests, da man mit einem Hunter
> schon ab lvl 12 sich eigentlich nur noch mit orangenen quests abgeben muss da auch lvl 16 wie fliegen umfallen.
> Beim Hexer ganz ähnlich.
> 
> ...



höre ich da ein leises weinen?^^

ich bin imba denn ich spiele hexer ....was spielst du?^^


----------



## Dragaron (18. Juli 2008)

Nunja, das steht in den Patch-Notizen


```
Jäger

o Knurren: Begleiter erzeugen nicht länger zusätzliche Bedrohung aus dieser Fähigkeit, wenn Angriffskraft stärkende Effekte auf sie gewirkt wurden. Angriffskraft stärkende Effekte auf ihren Herren erhöhen aber noch immer indirekt die Bedrohung, die durch das 'Knurren' des Begleiters erzeugt wird. 
o Begleiterbedrohung: Begleiter erzeugen nicht länger sofort Bedrohung, wenn sie beschworen werden.
```

Wenn du also vorher was mit +Angriffskraft auf dem Pet hattest, hast du jetzt weniger Bedrohung - sonst hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## Mr. Yes (18. Juli 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Eher nicht, habe nur was gegen Leute, die anderen hier in ihrem 3.Beitrag vorschreiben
> wollen, wie sie auf Threads antworten sollen.
> 
> DAS war die Frage des TEs:
> ...



Ich nehme mir nochmals Zeit dir zu antworten,
obwohl ich annehme, das es keinen Zweck hat.

3.,10. oder 1000. Beitrag, ab wann darf man denn vorschreiben
wie man auf Threads zu antworten hat?
Ziemlich dreist deine Unterstellung, das ich dies tun würde.

Meine Aussage war eigentlich klar, hier nochmal für dich:
Poster, die andere runtermachen, nur weil man meint es besser zu können,
kaschieren damit Probleme, die sie selber haben. Punkt.
(Die Betonung liegt hier auf runtermachen, es gibt einige, bei denen ich glaube, sie
wollten dem TS helfen. Der Ton macht halt die Musik!)


Die von dir genannte Frage, war eine der Fragen, also ergo:

Bitte vollständig lesen, vielleicht verstehen und dann antworten.

Schuldig bleibst du mir wohl, warum man auf diese Frage
nicht ersthaft antworten sollte.

Ich glaube allerdings nicht, das du mich nicht verstehen kannst,
eher, das du nicht willst. Warum auch immer.

cu YES

PS: Ganz witzig finde ich deine Aussage, es 'würde mit mir nichts werden hier im Forum'
Was sollte ich anderes hier im Forum werden, als ein Leser und Poster.
Das ist völlig unabhängig davon, ob es dir gefällt was ich poste oder nicht,
also: nimm dich nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Juli 2008)

koepj schrieb:


> Ungefähr so wie mein Titel heißt habe ich mich heute Mittag gefühlt.
> Alles begann ganz normal ,als ich mit meinem ,mittlerweile 52er, Jäger in der Brennende Steppe zu Questen begann. Also ich nahm mir dort ein paar Quest vor wie zB. das Quest vo man die Drachen aus der Brennende Steppe killen muss. Ich lief herum bis ich die Drachen gefunden hatte und begann so gleich mein pet drauf zu schicken, wartete wie immer ein paar sekunden ( max. 7 sek.)  und begann wie immer mit "Automatischer Schuss" danach folgden die verschiedenen Zauber, doch als ich aufeinmal zu dem Zauber "Gezieleter Schuß" und ,wie immer einen Crit
> 
> 
> ...



Onyxia macht seit dem Patch auch viel häufiger Deep Breath! Rly!


----------



## Borberat (18. Juli 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> höre ich da ein leises weinen?^^
> 
> ich bin imba denn ich spiele hexer ....was spielst du?^^



Hexilein lass das doten sein!

Hab auch nen Hexer und nen Hunter, kindergartenklassen^^

Du kannst stehenbleiben und autoshot anmachen und gewinnst trotzdem gegen die ganzen armen noobs die dachten alle klassen sind gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss net whinen, bin Mage und Defftank und krieg die Hunter und Hexer schon kaputt, kenn ja alle Zauber die die haben und hab entfluchen extra für euch
auf nem shortcut liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (18. Juli 2008)

Eco_ schrieb:


> Schafft ihr es auch noch andere Beiträge abzugeben als "L2P" oder "Omen" ??
> 
> mfg
> Eco



l2p, L2P, Learn to Play, Lörn tu Plei..........

Omen, omen ,0men, O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,Super0men........

mimimimimi , whine 

Frage beantwortet?

B2T

Wenn man nicht schwimmen kann, dann liegt es an der Badehose.


----------



## German Viking (19. Juli 2008)

Ich hab ja auch erst gedacht es ist ein MIMIMIMI thread...

Aber nun das:
Ich spiele mehrere Jäger. D.h. ich hab auch Omen und weiss mit der Aggro umzugehen.

Seit heute baut mein Tier fast NULL aggro auf! 
Wenn ich mein Tier losschicke und warte bis die Lebensenergie des Mops auf 10 prozent runter ist und erst dann den ersten Schuss abgebe, habe ich sofort(!!!) aggro!
Welchen Schuss ich wähle ist egal. Entweder ich lasse das Tier den Mob komplett killen, oder ich muss in den Nahkampf...
Ich weiss ja nicht was Blizzard sich dabei gedacht hat, aber im Sinne der Klasse Jäger kann das nicht sein.
Für mich heisst das ab jetzt: Auf Treffsicherheit umskillen und das nutzlose Pet zuhause lassen, oder gleich Krieger spielen.

Ich glaube (oder hoffe) das es ein Bug ist, der bald wieder beseitigt wird.


----------



## nitro76 (19. Juli 2008)

Sowas mach ich eigentlich nie aber:

L2P


PS: hab beides hexer und hunter  und nie probs...


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

Mimimiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimimimimimiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimim
imiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimimimimimimimmi


----------



## German Viking (19. Juli 2008)

und hört mal auf mit diesem ewigen L2P gesabbel und son scheiss...

Ich spiele schon lange und ausschließlich Jäger und Hexer.

Gestern hatte ich das aggro-problem noch nicht, da konnte ich normal spielen. Aber heute ist mein pet nicht besser zu gebrauchen als eine Motte als Haustier!!
Vieleicht tritt das Problem ja nicht bei jedem auf!

Erzählt hier nicht son scheiß! Ich spiele auch schon ein paar Jahre WoW und andere Rollenspiele!


----------



## German Viking (19. Juli 2008)

Oh mein Gott ich gebs auf, hier vernünftig zu diskutieren...

Sind wohl nur Kiddies online...

Und Tschüss


----------



## The Vero (19. Juli 2008)

Habe ne 63 er BM geskillten und Treffsicvherheit geskillten Hunter, habe dieses Problem noch nie gehabt da meine Katze schön viel aggro hält aber ich sag nur OMEN ftw  dann passiert dir so was net mehr und lass dein pet nich nur tanken, organisier dir gute rüssi und ne gute waff edann machste auch notfalls im nahkampf schaden.


----------



## Diabolus69 (19. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du Deinem Pet nich die Aggro klauen würdest , wärst Du ein schlechter DD . Iss ganz normal , das Dein Pet die Aggro verliert , um so höher Du kommst mit Deinem Level umso schneller bekommst Du Aggro . Das ist eine ganz normale lernphase die von Blizzard so vorgesehen ist . Dann würde man in Innis ja gar keine Tanks mehr brauchen , wenn die Pets von den Hexern und Jägern ständig die Aggro halten würden . Das Pet ist nur für die ersten damage Casts oder Schüsse gedacht , damit Du nicht sofort Aggro bei den Mobs hast , denn ein Jäger im Nahkampf ist nicht so besonders , aber dafür gibt es ja noch andere Sachen um von dem Mob abstand zu gewinnen , zurechtstutzen oder Frostfalle . Hexer können Mobs Fearen wenn es zu eng wird und zur Not kann man auch aus der range der Mobs laufen bis man den kampf verlässt .


----------

